# Best dog training supplier?



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Just curious where the most reasonable place is to buy things like a check cord, heel stick, bumpers, etc..?


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

I've found some stuff at Sportsman's and Cal-Ranch. I've also ordered from Lion Country Supply, they have a great web site. http://www.lcsupply.com/

Also check KSL classifieds and E-bay.


----------



## Livntahunt (Aug 12, 2010)

Sportsmans has a bunch of stuff.. Only thing I can't find there are those platform stands


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

I like http://www.gundogsupply.com. The prices are the best I found and the shipping is always fast! The check cord I got at spotsmans but if you want a less stiff cord, just buy some nylon rope and a clasp and make one. I have three of them One from sportsmans and the others I made. I also have bought things from Cabelas.


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

bearhntr said:


> I like http://www.gundogsupply.com. The prices are the best I found and the shipping is always fast! The check cord I got at spotsmans but if you want a less stiff cord, just buy some nylon rope and a clasp and make one. I have three of them One from sportsmans and the others I made. I also have bought things from Cabelas.


+1 on gundogsupply. This is where I buy all my bumpers


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

BTW I have a bumper launcher with four bumpers, in great shape. About a box and half of 22 blanks with it. If your interested in it shoot me a PM. I've been meaning to get it on KSL......


----------

